# Newly accepted



## KathyG (Nov 18, 2019)

I Downloaded the app, watched the videos, Passed all the background checks and so on, Now I get is a message saying " Sorry there aren't any delivery openings in your area, Please try back in A-day or 2 To see if openings become available." I was allowed to Download the app because it said there were openings in my city which is Las Vegas. I went through the whole process I'm ready to start working, Every time I Refresh the app I get the same message. How can I have downloaded the app if there was nothing available in Vegas. I don't understand what's going on.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

I had the same thing for almost a month then I got an email saying to log in the app and start accepting blocks. Seems not to happen to many, but it does happen.Guessing they are just over accepting and preparing for the holiday season.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

KathyG said:


> I Downloaded the app, watched the videos, Passed all the background checks and so on, Now I get is a message saying " Sorry there aren't any delivery openings in your area, Please try back in A-day or 2 To see if openings become available." I was allowed to Download the app because it said there were openings in my city which is Las Vegas. I went through the whole process I'm ready to start working, Every time I Refresh the app I get the same message. How can I have downloaded the app if there was nothing available in Vegas. I don't understand what's going on.


Um, timing?

Maybe when you went to download the app and start the process there were only 2 slots available. But by the time you finished everything those 2 slots were filled.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

KathyG said:


> I Downloaded the app, watched the videos, Passed all the background checks and so on, Now I get is a message saying " Sorry there aren't any delivery openings in your area, Please try back in A-day or 2 To see if openings become available." I was allowed to Download the app because it said there were openings in my city which is Las Vegas. I went through the whole process I'm ready to start working, Every time I Refresh the app I get the same message. How can I have downloaded the app if there was nothing available in Vegas. I don't understand what's going on.


What company app did you download


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> What company app did you download


Since this is the Flex forum, we can be pretty sure he is talking about the Amazon Flex app.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Anyone can download the app whether there are openings or not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KathyG said:


> I Downloaded the app, watched the videos, Passed all the background checks and so on, Now I get is a message saying " Sorry there aren't any delivery openings in your area, Please try back in A-day or 2 To see if openings become available." I was allowed to Download the app because it said there were openings in my city which is Las Vegas. I went through the whole process I'm ready to start working, Every time I Refresh the app I get the same message. How can I have downloaded the app if there was nothing available in Vegas. I don't understand what's going on.


Theres always " UBER EATS " !


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Theres always " UBER EATS " !


There's also Walmart


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> There's also Walmart


IM THINKING ABOUT WAL MART !


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> IM THINKING ABOUT WAL MART !


It's a step up from U/L, a small step mind you, but never the less a step up.


----------

